
America's Fastest-Growing Loan Category Has Eerie Echoes of Subprime Crisis - nunez
https://www.google.com/amp/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/americas-fastest-growing-loan-category-has-eerie-echoes-of-subprime-crisis-1484060984?client=safari
======
DrScump
forwarding link to:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/americas-fastest-growing-loan-
ca...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/americas-fastest-growing-loan-category-has-
eerie-echoes-of-subprime-crisis-1484060984)

Please use native links.

~~~
nunez
Sorry about that! I was trying to avoid the WSJ paywall.

~~~
DrScump
That's well-intentioned; IMHO a better way is to post the native link, then if
you've found a successful paywall alternate, add that as a comment.

Using the native link allows searches by site.

